# Mobile Rig Divers



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

simple rig trip, few sheeps and some flatfish. viz 20 ft, water felt good. no hoodies or vest needed.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice haul guys!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, very nice!

when was this?


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

sweet! hey I live in Mobile. if yall ever need to pick up another diver, let me know! i have not dove a rig yet and want to


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

dang nice!!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Cool! Nice haul, how deep was the sand there?


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

aquatic argobull said:


> Cool! Nice haul, how deep was the sand there?


 
70'ish tops.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

below me said:


> sweet! hey I live in Mobile. if yall ever need to pick up another diver, let me know! i have not dove a rig yet and want to


what type of water have you been diving in? as in what area?


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

spear em said:


> what type of water have you been diving in? as in what area?


been diving out of pcola with some friends on the forum on wrecks anywhere from 50-100 (ish) ft. been to the Pete Tide (~95 +/-) several times and have gone shallow a few times to the 3 Barges (~50 +/-) and around the Ft. McCree (~40 +/-) and Ft. Pickens jetties (~60+/- in the channel). we also dove the liberty ship out of Perdido/Orange Beach in about 100 ft of water. I've been wanting to dive a rig, we just keep ending up diving in Pcola in my buddy's boat (which is great, but I grew up fishing the oil rigs out of Dauphin Island and I'd like to go and actually see what's down there with my own two eyes)


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

below me said:


> been diving out of pcola with some friends on the forum on wrecks anywhere from 50-100 (ish) ft. been to the Pete Tide (~95 +/-) several times and have gone shallow a few times to the 3 Barges (~50 +/-) and around the Ft. McCree (~40 +/-) and Ft. Pickens jetties (~60+/- in the channel). we also dove the liberty ship out of Perdido/Orange Beach in about 100 ft of water. I've been wanting to dive a rig, we just keep ending up diving in Pcola in my buddy's boat (which is great, but I grew up fishing the oil rigs out of Dauphin Island and I'd like to go and actually see what's down there with my own two eyes)


 
ok you got some some nice dives under ya belt, but here is where it gets a little tricky for us, when diving out of DI, you do not get the green blue water out of orange beach and sure as hell not the gin clear out of pcola and further east. out of DI you gotta deal with Mobile bay and the Tenn Tom waterway that is puking into the gulf. one rig is 25 ft viz at best and the other rig a mile away has snot from top to sand. shoot me a pm with ya number and we can make it happen. you gonna roll with the MRD's. 

your policy paid up? 

jk.


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice bounty! Dove those rigs before & speared a VERY nice Red Snapper. Viz is not great, maybe 20ft when I went. Noticed you had a guy with an Alabama hat in the middle. If you need a third Auburn hat to round things out, i'm available...


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

ButlerCoOwner said:


> Nice bounty! Dove those rigs before & speared a VERY nice Red Snapper. Viz is not great, maybe 20ft when I went. Noticed you had a guy with an Alabama hat in the middle. If you need a third Auburn hat to round things out, i'm available...


yea that is the world famous Rassie rammer jammer. he is bammer and i am a barner. my life depends on him as well as his does mine. we do not talk college football. he has went with me to Auburn and i went to Alabama with him.


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

spear em said:


> yea that is the world famous Rassie rammer jammer. he is bammer and i am a barner. my life depends on him as well as his does mine. we do not talk college football. he has went with me to Auburn and i went to Alabama with him.


It's all good, just couldn't resist...lol. Glad you guys had a great day on the rigs.


----------

